# Okay, bought my gun now need a holster



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

I bought a Springfield 1911 Micro (3") 
Now all I need is a custom holster. Any suggestions on leather workers? Looking to get a decent one in the $75-125 range.
Thanks
Also OWB prefered


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

check out TT gunleather, or crossbreed holsters...


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

In that price range, why not look into a Galco holster? www.usgalco.com
Also a company called FIST: http://www.fist-inc.com/holsters/

Good luck!


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I use a Galco paddle holster with adjustable cant for my 3 1911. I tried many different holsters before finally finding the Galco. The leather is top notch and my holster is now 4 years old and still going strong. I carry every day. I believe it costs around $125.00


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the great info...I thought I should add some more detail.
I would like to get a holster in the next month or two. Some of them also state 20-30 week wait time.

Also I need something comfortable for a fat guy.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I like Galco's stuff. I've got a few for different guns. I also have a Bianchi carry lock that I have for my Kimber 3" http://www.bianchi-intl.com/product/Prod.php?TxtModelID=82 It also comes in a paddle: http://www.bianchi-intl.com/product/Prod.php?TxtModelID=83 and belt snap version: http://www.bianchi-intl.com/product/Prod.php?TxtModelID=84.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Mamps, there is a lot of choices out there. Dependes on how u want to carry also. Outside or inside the waistband. I went thru a few holsters before I settled on a couple. Don Hume ,Galco and Bianchi all make something you'll like im sure. I Like a good leather holster for carry. For IDPA I use plastic, Blackhawk. Takes a beating better.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

galco and bianchi, etc... are all off the shelf... been there, done that...

check out crossbreed holsters, they ship really fast


----------



## Sargee6 (Nov 24, 2009)

Call Custom Made Sport Wear - 330-877-9677 in Hartville. Ken Vaughan makes an excellent holster.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Mamps said:


> I bought a Springfield 1911 Micro (3")
> Now all I need is a custom holster. Any suggestions on leather workers? Looking to get a decent one in the $75-125 range.
> Thanks
> Also OWB prefered


Check out *THIS THREAD* on another forum. There is a comprehensive listing (with links) of lots and lots of holster manufacturers. This could keep you busy for a while!!


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Crossbreed is a nice holster, lifetime warrenty, 2 week trial period. Delivery should be within 2 weeks. I got mine in about 5 days. I carry a full sized 45 S & W auto. It is very comfortable.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

PITCHNIT said:


> Crossbreed is a nice holster, lifetime warrenty, 2 week trial period. Delivery should be within 2 weeks. I got mine in about 5 days. I carry a full sized 45 S & W auto. It is very comfortable.


i love mine, using it with a G19... had a clip bend and he sent me a new one the very next day


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Awsome information guys. Thanks.


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

I have an inside the waist holster custom made by UBG for my Bersa and love it. Also have one of their thick leather belts which add a lot of support. Check them out. Nate is great to deal with. 
http://www.ubgholsters.com/


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Good information in this thread. I have had the opportunity to wear the crossbreed supertuck and found it to be comfortable. My cousin has a UBG and is very happy. I am interested in the Smartcarry. It provides a deeper concealment. Anyone try one?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

All my holsters are from Stoner Holsters.Very high quality leather work and very decent prices. I have thier IWB and a paddle holstrer for my XD. One was in stock and was at my door in 2 days. The other was out of stock so I had to wait for them to make it, took about a week. Getting ready to order a pancake from them as well. They are in Middletown, OH so you are supporting the local economy if you buy from them. They also are at all the gun shows at the Westland Mall in Columbus. I think that show is back on 3-6 and 3-7.

http://stonerholsters.com/


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Bassblaster Thanks for the lead to Stoner holsters. I met the owner at the Lima gun show and picked up an OWB holster for my XD9 and am very happy with it, and the prices are AMAZING! A little more than half of what I expected to spend.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

No prob, glad to of helped. The quality you get from them for the price just amazes me. I absolutely love my paddle holster allthough I wanna get a pancake from them cause the paddle can be a little hard to conceal without heavier clothing.


----------

